# Engineers Australia Skills Assessment



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

I have a Bachelor in Engineering (Electronics and Communication) and 2 year experience working in Telecommunication Industry. Can I write CDR as a Electronics Engineer rather than as a Telecommunication Engineer ?

I am working on my CDR right now and want to be assessed as Electronics Engineer as i feel Electronics Engineer is more broad than Telecommunication Engineer which is focused only on Telecommunication.

Please do let me know what you think I should do. 

Regards,
AK


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

This is what I have done, no issues encountered.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh really..thats nice to hear...thanks man!!! But it takes a lot of time from EA to be assessed ? I heard 4 months. Is it true ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

that again depends. max is 4 months.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a Heads up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

India is now under Washington accord and hence you dont need to do any CDR or CPD. 

Just get ur docs attested and fil up Washington accord form filled along with your work exp certificate attested and send it via post. 

Make sure you have ur IELTS done and the original of copy sent to EA ...


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a Heads up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


As far as I am concerned, this is applicable only for those who passed out in 2014 or who will pass out in 2015 and so on. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

eral said:


> As far as I am concerned, this is applicable only for those who passed out in 2014 or who will pass out in 2015 and so on. Please correct me if I am wrong.


the syllabus in 2005 is same as 2015. so what difference it makes. 
Its for all the courses that are accredited by NBA. no matter what year.....


----------



## geekslovenerds (Nov 11, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a Heads up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Where one can find Washington accord form? Also, does that mean every Indian engineering degree is recognized by Australia for all colleges and universities ?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

geekslovenerds said:


> Where one can find Washington accord form? Also, does that mean every Indian engineering degree is recognized by Australia for all colleges and universities ?


All the institution and cources Accreditaed by AICTE / NBA are considered. India fall under Washington Accord. 
Hence no need to submit CDR/CPD.


Washington accord form can be downloaded from following link.

http://www.engineersaustralia.org.a...shington_accord_application_form_july2014.pdf


----------



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello,

I am opting for skill assessment by Engineers Australia for materials engineering. I have 2 years of professional experience. But I don't seem to quite understand how points are awarded for my professional experience. So how does it work? Is Engineers Australia going to comment and report about my professional experience to the immigration bureau with the standard assessment, or should I pay for the skilled employment assessment as well, which they indicate as not being obligatory? Does the immigration bureau award separate points for your education and your employment? 

Thank you very much for your help in advance,

vlad


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Folks, 

Just to provide an insight into the Washington Accord approval for India. Please be very clear for anyone going for their EA skills assessment that the Washington Accord accreditation is valid for ONLY those who graduate in 2014 and after. It is to be also noted that all the colleges and institutions in India are NOT NBA accredited. NBA accreditation itself is a long process which involves rigorous quality assessments of the educational institution.
I am aware of this because my former Engineering college is preparing for NBA accreditation now. 
Moreover I clarified this matter by sending EA an email as I graduated in 2008. Their response was that I will have to do the CDR route. So guys, please be very clear with this. DO NOT blindly trust rumours passing around.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a Heads up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This is incorrect information. Only degrees issued after 2014 (when India came into the accord) and by a very small number of institutes qualify. Check the website of the National Board of Accredition to check if your university falls under this.


----------



## Mu Hassuna (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Folks,
I have a 6 years overseas experience in chemical engineering, do I need the additional relevant skilled employment in addition to the CDR?
Would a recommendation letter from my supervisor do any good?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot Nidhi

Your response clarifies all the smoke and mirrors on this topic.

I passed out in 2009 and my institute is NBA approved from 2014 onwards. Thought I could get away without CDR but I guess there is no other option.

thanks a lot




Nidhineng said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just to provide an insight into the Washington Accord approval for India. Please be very clear for anyone going for their EA skills assessment that the Washington Accord accreditation is valid for ONLY those who graduate in 2014 and after. It is to be also noted that all the colleges and institutions in India are NOT NBA accredited. NBA accreditation itself is a long process which involves rigorous quality assessments of the educational institution.
> I am aware of this because my former Engineering college is preparing for NBA accreditation now.
> Moreover I clarified this matter by sending EA an email as I graduated in 2008. Their response was that I will have to do the CDR route. So guys, please be very clear with this. DO NOT blindly trust rumours passing around.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have no intention of claiming work exp. I just want to get my degree checked and the 15 points awarded for a Bachelor's degree. 

Will it be a prob if I have to work ex?


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

isildurrr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have no intention of claiming work exp. I just want to get my degree checked and the 15 points awarded for a Bachelor's degree.
> 
> Will it be a prob if I have to work ex?


Hi isildurrr,
No it would not be a problem. You just do not need to pay for the additional service of getting your experience verified. Go ahead! Nothing to worry about. However if you do have to take the cdr route or if any of your work experience is 12 months and above, you will have to submit experience letter on company letter head. 

Regards 
Nid


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Wait so if I'm going the CDR Route but not claiming work exp I still have to submit work ex certificates?


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Even if you are not claiming any points for work experience, any work that has spanned 12 months or more in your career has to be substantiated by work experience letters prepared according to the specifications set by EA. Additionally, if any of the career episodes you mention in the CDR are related to your employment, then also you MUST submit experience letters. This is a very specific and clear requirement of EA.
However, let me emphasise that if you have some sort of unverifiable or messy work history and you at not claiming any points for it, then EA will NOT verify the authenticity of it in most cases. So be at peace.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Do they match the name of the organisation from EA profiles?

In EA results, they have not named any organisation name !! Just the duration !


----------



## Jamaru (Dec 28, 2015)

*JT*

I need help in CDR for a Mechanical Engineer, my University is ABET Accredited, but my Country is not a signatory, hence the help i need for Engineers Australia.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> All the institution and cources Accreditaed by AICTE / NBA are considered. India fall under Washington Accord.
> Hence no need to submit CDR/CPD.
> 
> 
> ...



I graduated in 2005 with a bachelor's in electronics engineering. Does this mean I could apply through Washington Accord? I was thinking I will need to do CDR.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Check the pathway - qualification must be obtained on the same year or after the country became a full signatory.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/choose-correct-assessment-pathway

NBA - National Board of Accreditation


----------



## siansunny (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am working in power plant as Electrical Engineer . i have six years of total experience. What i have to do very first as i want to apply for PR in Australia? Do i have to appear for IELTS first for getting EA membership or assessment?

Thanks,
Gurjinder Singh


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

siansunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am working in power plant as Electrical Engineer . i have six years of total experience. What i have to do very first as i want to apply for PR in Australia? Do i have to appear for IELTS first for getting EA membership or assessment?
> 
> ...


Yes first appear in IELTS and get 6 band in all modules, then you can go for EA assessment (NOT membership).


----------



## malar92 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi 
My husband holds a three year Diploma and have 8 years+ experience in India. Does EA assess this? If does, can I claim the 5 points for partner qualification assessed?
Need Urgent Help PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! (Mechanical Field)


----------



## tin1791 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Gurjinder

Step 1- IELTS
You have to get the 7-8 band score to get the 10 or 20 points to be safe

Step 2- Skills Assesment: 
Google MSA Engineers australia - Most probably you will have to do CDR

Step 3 Skill select application online

Step 4 visa application at the embassy

all the best !




siansunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am working in power plant as Electrical Engineer . i have six years of total experience. What i have to do very first as i want to apply for PR in Australia? Do i have to appear for IELTS first for getting EA membership or assessment?
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

malar92 said:


> Hi
> My husband holds a three year Diploma and have 8 years+ experience in India. Does EA assess this? If does, can I claim the 5 points for partner qualification assessed?
> Need Urgent Help PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! (Mechanical Field)


yes you can claim 5 points after his positive assessment


----------



## mrsoje (Jun 20, 2016)

In respect to your quote, a degree in Electrical Electronics from Uk is it under Washington Accord. 

Which is the right route to take.




nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a Heads up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Matroo (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I need to ask a bit complicated question from all seniors.

I did a paid internship from June 2007 to June 2008 which is not relevant to my occupation. I left it after completing it for 9 months. Now I don't have any experience letter for it but have an appointment letter. As it is less than 12 months, I know that it has not specification as far as experience is concerned. But in resume, shall I write this time as inactivity or mention this internship which I was actually doing? because it is possible that I may be asked to provide a proof of it which I don't have except for that appointment letter.

Need your kind advice in this matter.


Thank you.


----------



## eepatk (Jul 6, 2016)

Dear all, 

I have obtained my Bachelor degree in Electronic Engineering and Master Degree in Electronic and Computer Engineering.
Since then, I have been an railway signalling engineer and worked for 6 years in the railway company in Hong Kong.

I own a degree in electronic engineer (accredited in Washington Accord), while working as a railway signaling engineer (under 233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER)
Would it be I have to do the CDR to claim my working experience as an Electrical Engineer?

I feel so confused and would like to seek your help and advice.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Rij (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi All,
I have a BE from india (2011) and a MS from US-pennsylvania state university(2013).In educational qualification should I write masters degree and add qualifications of BE.
Since I have done my Masters degree from USA , will I be exempt fron English proficiency exam?
Thanks
Rij


----------



## EA_Expat (Sep 24, 2016)

*Plagiarism in Career Episodes Project Report*

Hi Guys,
One of my friend wrote Career Episodes for assessment of EA but he got reply from Assessor to upload Project Reports. There was no plagiarism in in Career Episodes but when he uploaded project reports they were heavily copied. As it's quite common that projects we do in Indo-Pak are all plagiarized. Now the assessor has asked him to give him a declaration that Assessor's findings of plagiarism are correct otherwise if he disputes this finding his case will be sent to immigration for further inquiry. He is quite worried because if he accepts that which he should then he will be banned for 12 months before he could apply again. Is there any way he can avoid this ban by some plea or any other thing.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys,

Just a lame question.

In CDR, i have shown college projects in two career episodes and in third career episode I mentioned only one project from my experience whose duration is of 1 year. 

However, I have total experience of 3.6 years and got reference letter from my company.

If I show only one experience based project in CDR, will I get 5 points for experience and positive assessment?

I am bit confused, your inputs will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## engrdk (Sep 1, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a lame question.
> 
> ...


As per EA, CDR is for competency assessment, while your reference letters make your points. Therefore, whatever you mention in CDR doesn't effect your points.


----------



## satti (Mar 11, 2017)

*EA qualification assessment*

hello everyone,
I am done writing the CDR, All three career episodes are based on my 3 year professional work experience. I have experience letters supporting my career episodes but for my first employer i have only work experience letter apart from that I can not provide visa label or work permit etc as I was on student visa back then. I am from Pakistan, born and raised in Saudi Arabia. I hired a agent and he is telling me that its necessary to have a visa label or work permit mentioning company's name, Although i have not seen any such requirement mentioned in MSA handbook. Please share your thoughts on this. Thanks
P.S I only required qualification assessment not Relevant Skilled Employment.


----------



## harininair (May 26, 2017)

Hi guys ,

I did my electronics and communication and I have 3 yrs of irrelevant wrk exp.
Can sme1 plz send me sample cdr and cpd. Is it necessary that one of the cdr should be from industry?

I want to nominate for telecom network engineer can I ?


----------



## harininair (May 26, 2017)

EA_Expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> One of my friend wrote Career Episodes for assessment of EA but he got reply from Assessor to upload Project Reports. There was no plagiarism in in Career Episodes but when he uploaded project reports they were heavily copied. As it's quite common that projects we do in Indo-Pak are all plagiarized. Now the assessor has asked him to give him a declaration that Assessor's findings of plagiarism are correct otherwise if he disputes this finding his case will be sent to immigration for further inquiry. He is quite worried because if he accepts that which he should then he will be banned for 12 months before he could apply again. Is there any way he can avoid this ban by some plea or any other thing.


is ban from EA or Australia?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi All,

Is it acceptable to use college projects as part of the career episodes? Has anyone tried it and obtained positive outcome from EA?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it acceptable to use college projects as part of the career episodes? Has anyone tried it and obtained positive outcome from EA?


1. Many applicants use Btech final year project for career episode.
2. I know of few who have written all three career episodes on the basis of college projects and got the positive outcome. So, yes it is possible.
Your career episodes must be able to describe your ANZSCO responsibilities and cover competencies of the occupational category you are wishing to apply for.
Hope this helps. Goodluck.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

nishish said:


> 1. Many applicants use Btech final year project for career episode.
> 2. I know of few who have written all three career episodes on the basis of college projects and got the positive outcome. So, yes it is possible.
> Your career episodes must be able to describe your ANZSCO responsibilities and cover competencies of the occupational category you are wishing to apply for.
> Hope this helps. Goodluck.



Thank you nishish. Is CPD important? I have only 3 years working experience and does not have any CPD.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Thank you nishish. Is CPD important? I have only 3 years working experience and does not have any CPD.


CPD is a part of the CDR, so yes it is important. It basically consists of any conferences you attended, any short courses you completed, any certificates, private study or even mentoring. So in the three years, you must have done something from these. When you are in a company, you have to regularly attend some workshops or any other training related to your job. You can write those. Also, refer to MSA booklet for detailed info.
Goodluck.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

nishish said:


> CPD is a part of the CDR, so yes it is important. It basically consists of any conferences you attended, any short courses you completed, any certificates, private study or even mentoring. So in the three years, you must have done something from these. When you are in a company, you have to regularly attend some workshops or any other training related to your job. You can write those. Also, refer to MSA booklet for detailed info.
> Goodluck.


How do we prove that we have attended all these courses/workshops/seminars? Do we have to attach any certificates together with the CDR?


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EA Skills Assessment documentation with CDR through MARA Registered Agent on 25th May 2017 (25/05/17) 
I received one enquiry via my MARA agent on 15th June (15/06/2017) 
I submtited revised additional docs on 24/06/2017.

My MARA Agent is telling me that we have not received any response from EA AO as of now.
It has been more than 2 weeks now. 

Can someone help me to track or know my EA Application status.. ?

Thanks


----------



## Monise (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am looking to do qualification assessment through washington accord without claiming any working experience. If this is the case, do i need to put any work experience in my resume although it is not engineering job? Will it affect my skill assessment if i put non engineering experience ? I just want them to assess me on my qualification. 
Please advise.


----------



## anvyal (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys

I am planning to submit an application to skill assessment for EA. Here is my profile:

Under Graduation: Bachelors in Electronics and Communication Engineering
Work Experience:
For 3 years, my designation was Software Engineer though my actual work is based out of embedded systems on Image Signal Processing. Unfortunately my company designation hierarchy is like that, where my designation was "Software Engineer"

For the next 3 years, in another company, I had good designation as Engineer and Senior Engineer.

How will EA treat my skills during first 3 years where my designation was Software Engineer?
Will they assess based on roles and responsibilities or by designation?

Can you guys please suggest?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

anvyal said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am planning to submit an application to skill assessment for EA. Here is my profile:
> 
> ...


Roles and responsibilities carry more weight. A analyst in one company can mean something else in another company. So put your RnR clearly along with other mandatory fields. DO NOT COPY ANYTHING FROM ANYWHERE


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

anvyal said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am planning to submit an application to skill assessment for EA. Here is my profile:
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that,they will look into the roles and responsibilities and in the worst case scenario, you will loose 3 years of experience and get positive outcome,so go a head and submit your application


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Simar*



nishantpatil said:


> the syllabus in 2005 is same as 2015. so what difference it makes.
> It's for all the courses that are accredited by NBA. no matter what year.....



Hi Nishant,
As per Engineer Australia MSA Booklet, it is mentioned that "Qualification has to be obtained the same year or after the
country became a Signatory to the relevant Accord". If we follow their statement then India because part of Washington Accord in the year 2014. So, I think CDR has to write for those who have done the graduation before 2014. 

Please correct me if I am wrong?


----------

